# Listen queue overflow + maxpipekva exceeded



## nanotek (Jan 25, 2014)

I found my system console littered with:


```
kern.ipc.maxpipekva exceeded; see tuning
```

and


```
sonewconn: pcb 0xhexadecimalx1234567: Listen queue overflow
```

errors. I had only one user logged into a tty at the console, when I tried to login at another I was immediately logged out with a 'not enough pipes' error. Anyway, I can only imagine this was caused by too many client connections (I run a Tor relay on this box) but I never experienced this on 9.2-RELEASE. Could some system variables been changed in the upgrade? Should I increase my maxpipekva in loader.conf or see if it occurs again?


----------

